# Jet Touch Up Paint



## Bib Overalls (Jan 20, 2016)

Being the proud owner of a new to me Jet 1340 I decided I needed to touch it up a bit.  After some research on this forum and a couple of others my practical choices were paint from Jet and Rustoleum "Canvas White," a color that is described as identical to the original or very close. 

I contacted Jet and they gave me Part # MP-016. One 12 oz spray bomb is $30 plus shipping. Yikes!!
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/white-paint12oz-p-727126.html

So, with that be ridiculous, I researched "Canvas White" Rustoleum.  Not stocked in big box stores. Available online from Amazon.Com and eBay.com for $7 to $10 plus shipping.  I popped two spray bombs in my Amazon shopping cart and, with shipping, the hit was about $22.  

Lowe's and Home Depot have it by special order and you have to get a case of six.  Lowe's wanted shipping but Home Depot offered free store drop off for $22.  I got my confirmation today.  Should have it by Friday.

Something is wrong when one can from the manufacturer is $30, two cans from an online vendor is $22 and six cans from a box store are also $22.  

If any of you want a bomb I can let a couple go for $7 each plus USPS medium box flat rate shipping.  About $27 for two.   Only because I am a nice guy.


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 23, 2016)

I recently purchased a used Jet lathe from a local dealer and he gave me a price of about $20 per can and I thought that was high but them I am just cheap.
Mentioned here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/jet-touch-up-paint-question.37183/

You think their paint is high, wait until you need a part. I have been looking at the possibility of getting a #5M spindle to 5C collet adapter adapter for mine and making a tube type draw bar. I found a part number for one on the Jet website for parts. It was well over $300. I thought this was too high for an import part like that but we have already established that I am just cheap.

Keep us informed on how the paint match works out.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## derf (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't know how much variation there is in the Jet colors, but I used the Rustoleum "ivory" on the back splash I made for my BDB1340 and it matches perfect. I found it at Lowe's for $6.99.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 5, 2016)

Jet robs you on parts costs! My first GOOD lathe was a Jet 1024.


----------



## sanddan (Jul 31, 2016)

The plus:  Jet carries parts for their equipment, many even in stock. Keep in mind these are made overseas. Many off shore machines are hard to find parts for, see ENCO.

The minus:  Costs are high. Example, I replaced a couple of the handles on my mill. Jet prices were like $70-80 ea whereas I found them on ebay for $25 ea. If the part is unique to Jet it's worth it to be able to buy new replacements.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 1, 2016)

Fortunately,the gray paint for BOTH my Bridgy clone and my Hardinge HLVH are identical to an Ace hardware gray. I can't recall the exact name of the gray,but it is a perfect match.

When I first sprayed it on,for the first WEEK,I was dismayed at how soft the paint was. Over time it finally got good and hard.


----------



## Andre (Aug 1, 2016)

If you need the perfect color, I'm sure your hardware or auto parts store of choice can color-match and mix you a spray can.


----------

